# Auditory Hallucinations



## I'm Too Young For This (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm new but I was very curious to now if anyone of you had auditory hallucinations during their DP.In my case they sounded more like voices of people that I knew saying short sentences about nonrelated things.They now have gone but I wanted if I was the only one listening to this stuff...


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Go and see a pych it could be something more than DP


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Go to google books and research neuro texts on auditory hallucinations and what they are associated with. I never heard voices, but I did experience auditory hallucinations for a period after the trauma that induced DP. My auditory hallucinations were distortions of volume. Someone in the next room was turning the pages of a book, which is something that should be barely audible. To me, it sounded like a whip cracking. I also heard a very loud noise, like a gunshot. This phenomena is frequently experienced by people who have had brain injuries. One neuro text calls it "exploding head syndrome". lol
They go on to say that it seems to have no clinical significance. It is a curiosity to researchers. So many people have experienced it, but they can find no reason for it. It is apparently harmless. It didn't bother me. It was just a curiousity to be remembered. Hearing voices is not always an indication of psychotic illness. Some people hear voices as part of an epileptic aura associated with dysfunctional electrical activity in the brain. For them, it can precede a seizure.
I would rule out neurological issues before seeing a psychiatrist. They do have all the answers, of course. But, they have none of the answers as well.


----------

